# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thailands Nachbarländer > Malaysia >  TV Tip zu Malaysia

## schiene

*HR am 08.11.2010 um 16:00*
*Malaysia* 
Vielvölkerstaat unterm Halbmond

Das Staatsgebiet von Malaysia besteht aus zwei Landesteilen, die durch das Südchinesische Meer voneinander getrennt sind: West-Malaysia, südlich von Thailand auf der malaiischen Halbinsel gelegen, und Ost-Malaysia auf der Insel Borneo - mit den beiden Bundesstaaten Sarawak und Sabah. Rund 25 Millionen Menschen leben In dem Land, dessen Staatsreligion der Islam ist. Es besteht jedoch Religionsfreiheit für alle Bürger, was in Malaysia von grundlegender Bedeutung ist: Das Land wird aufgrund seiner zahlreichen Völker und Kulturen oft als "Asien im Kleinformat" bezeichnet. Angehörige von drei großen asiatischen Kulturkreisen, dem indischen, chinesischen und malaiischen, bilden ein buntes Völkergemisch, das dem Land seinen multikulturellen Charakter verleiht. Entsprechend vielfältig sind die Glaubensrichtungen: Das Leben der Malaien wird von den Geboten des Korans bestimmt, die Malaysier indischer Abstammung bekennen sich mehrheitlich zum hinduistischen Glauben, die Angehörigen der chinesischen Volksgruppe fühlen sich den Lebensphilosophien des Konfuzianismus, Daoismus und Buddhismus verbunden. Hinzu kommen die Christen - ein Erbe der Kolonialzeit. Traumstrände, Dschungel und Reisterrassen, Tee-, Palmen- und Kautschukplantagen prägen die landschaftlichen Eindrücke in West-Malaysia. Den eigentlichen Reiz macht aber das multikulturelle Miteinander der Menschen aus: ihre Märkte und unterschiedlichen Küchen, ihre Tempel, Kirchen und Moschen, ihre religiösen Feste. Bild:  Archiv mp  
Malaysia  Montag, 08.11.2010 
Beginn: 16:00 Uhr Ende: 16:45 Uhr Länge: 45 min.  
Presse: Ute Werner  
Kategorie: Nachrichten/Info-Dokumentation, Themen-Reise

----------


## TeigerWutz

Ist bereits auf YouTube!!!

Malaysia - Vielvölkerstaat unterm Halbmond 1von2

Malaysia - Vielvölkerstaat unterm Halbmond 2von2

----------


## schiene

*ZDF neo am 03.02.2012 um 15:40*
Wiederholung am 04.02.2012 um 05:30

Earthtripping - Reise in grüne Metropolen 
*Kuala Lumpur* 
In "Earthtripping" dreht sich alles darum, fremde Länder nicht als "Tourist", sondern als Reisender zu erleben: Das bedeutet, sich vor Ort in das Leben der Einheimischen einzubinden, ihre Speisen zu essen, ihre Sorgen und Freuden kennenzulernen und die dort produzierten Produkte und Dienstleistungen zu nutzen, um die jeweils ortsansässige Wirtschaft zu unterstützen. "Earthtripping" zeigt, wie man auf nachhaltige Art und Weise in einem fremden Land Zeit verbringen kann und die Ressourcen und Gegebenheiten vor Ort so nutzt, dass die Vielfalt unserer Erde auch für die nächsten Generationen erhalten bleibt. Der ehemalige "Survivor Africa"-Gewinner Ethan Zohn reist um die Welt, um auf umweltfreundliche und unterhaltsame Weise die größten Städte unserer Erde zu entdecken. In der vierten Episode von "Earthtripping" geht es nach Kuala Lumpur in Malaysia. In der pulsierenden Millionenmetropole sind die verschiedensten Kulturen und Religionen vertreten. Minarette, christliche Kirchtürme, chinesische Pagoden und indische Tempel prägen das Gesicht der Stadt. Das Fernsehteam besucht die Petronas Towers, die höchsten Zwillingstürme der Welt und eines der höchsten freistehenden Gebäude der Welt, das Suria KLCC, eines der größten Einkaufszentren Malaysias. Den kommerziellen Mittelpunkt der Stadt bildet jedoch der umgebende Stadtteil. Im "Golden Triangle" erkundigt Ethan Zohn nach einem landestypischen Satay das rege Nachtleben der Metropole.  
Earthtripping - Reise in grüne Metropolen - Dokumentation / Reisen/Urlaub/Touristik  Freitag, 03.02.2012 

Beginn: 15:40 Uhr Ende: 16:10 Uhr Länge: 30 min. 

Kategorie: Nachrichten/Info-Dokumentation, Themen-Reise

----------


## schiene

*HR am 10.02.2012 um 14:30*
Malaysia 
Vielvölkerstaat unterm Halbmond 
 Das Staatsgebiet von Malaysia besteht aus zwei Landesteilen, die durch das Südchinesische Meer voneinander getrennt sind: West-Malaysia, südlich von Thailand auf der malaiischen Halbinsel gelegen, und Ost-Malaysia auf der Insel Borneo - mit den beiden Bundesstaaten Sarawak und Sabah. Rund 25 Millionen Menschen leben In dem Land, dessen Staatsreligion der Islam ist. Es besteht jedoch Religionsfreiheit für alle Bürger, was in Malaysia von grundlegender Bedeutung ist: Das Land wird aufgrund seiner zahlreichen Völker und Kulturen oft als "Asien im Kleinformat" bezeichnet. Angehörige von drei großen asiatischen Kulturkreisen, dem indischen, chinesischen und malaiischen, bilden ein buntes Völkergemisch, das dem Land seinen multikulturellen Charakter verleiht. Entsprechend vielfältig sind die Glaubensrichtungen: Das Leben der Malaien wird von den Geboten des Korans bestimmt, die Malaysier indischer Abstammung bekennen sich mehrheitlich zum hinduistischen Glauben, die Angehörigen der chinesischen Volksgruppe fühlen sich den Lebensphilosophien des Konfuzianismus, Daoismus und Buddhismus verbunden. Hinzu kommen die Christen - ein Erbe der Kolonialzeit. Traumstrände, Dschungel und Reisterrassen, Tee-, Palmen- und Kautschukplantagen prägen die landschaftlichen Eindrücke in West-Malaysia. Den eigentlichen Reiz macht aber das multikulturelle Miteinander der Menschen aus: ihre Märkte und unterschiedlichen Küchen, ihre Tempel, Kirchen und Moschen, ihre religiösen Feste. Bild:  Archiv mp  
Malaysia  Freitag, 10.02.2012 

Beginn: 14:30 Uhr Ende: 15:15 Uhr Länge: 45 min.

----------


## schiene

> *HR am 10.02.2012 um 14:30*
> Malaysia 
> Vielvölkerstaat unterm Halbmond 
>  Das Staatsgebiet von Malaysia besteht aus zwei Landesteilen, die durch das Südchinesische Meer voneinander getrennt sind: West-Malaysia, südlich von Thailand auf der malaiischen Halbinsel gelegen, und Ost-Malaysia auf der Insel Borneo - mit den beiden Bundesstaaten Sarawak und Sabah. Rund 25 Millionen Menschen leben In dem Land, dessen Staatsreligion der Islam ist. Es besteht jedoch Religionsfreiheit für alle Bürger, was in Malaysia von grundlegender Bedeutung ist: Das Land wird aufgrund seiner zahlreichen Völker und Kulturen oft als "Asien im Kleinformat" bezeichnet. Angehörige von drei großen asiatischen Kulturkreisen, dem indischen, chinesischen und malaiischen, bilden ein buntes Völkergemisch, das dem Land seinen multikulturellen Charakter verleiht. Entsprechend vielfältig sind die Glaubensrichtungen: Das Leben der Malaien wird von den Geboten des Korans bestimmt, die Malaysier indischer Abstammung bekennen sich mehrheitlich zum hinduistischen Glauben, die Angehörigen der chinesischen Volksgruppe fühlen sich den Lebensphilosophien des Konfuzianismus, Daoismus und Buddhismus verbunden. Hinzu kommen die Christen - ein Erbe der Kolonialzeit. Traumstrände, Dschungel und Reisterrassen, Tee-, Palmen- und Kautschukplantagen prägen die landschaftlichen Eindrücke in West-Malaysia. Den eigentlichen Reiz macht aber das multikulturelle Miteinander der Menschen aus: ihre Märkte und unterschiedlichen Küchen, ihre Tempel, Kirchen und Moschen, ihre religiösen Feste. Bild:  Archiv mp  
> Malaysia  Freitag, 10.02.2012 
> 
> Beginn: 14:30 Uhr Ende: 15:15 Uhr Länge: 45 min.


*Wiederholung am 25.04.2012 auf HR um 14:30*

----------


## schiene

*3sat am 06.10.2012 um 18:30*
Latex - kostbare Milch vom Gummibaum 
Latex, der weiße Saft vom Gummibaum, ist ein gefragter Rohstoff: Kein anderes Produkt ist so zäh und elastisch wie Naturkautschuk. In flüssiger Form wird Gummi vor allem für Produkte wie Kondome oder Handschuhe verwendet. Malaysia verfügt sowohl über große Anbaugebiete von Gummibäumen wie auch über eine bedeutende Latexindustrie. Obschon es immer schwieriger wird, Gummizapfer für die schwere Arbeit zu gewinnen, setzt man beim Gummiforschungsinstitut in Kuala Lumpur auf die Zukunft des Baumes mit dem schönen Namen Hevea brasiliensis: Künftig soll er, dank Biotechnologie, auch Medikamente produzieren.

"Latex - kostbare Milch vom Gummibaum" ist ein Beitrag aus der Reihe "NZZ Format" über die Gummiproduktion in Malaysia. 
Latex - kostbare Milch vom Gummibaum - Film  Samstag, 06.10.2012 

Beginn: 18:30 Uhr Ende: 19:00 Uhr Länge: 30 min. 

: Gabriela Neuhaus  
Kategorie: Themen-Wissenschaft, Nachrichten/Info-Magazin

----------


## schiene

*ANIXE am 14.11.2012 um 01:20 Uhr*

*Moderne Wunder: Malaysia* 
 Die Dokureihe präsentiert weltweit einzigartige Großprojekte aus den Bereichen Technik und Architektur. Gezeigt werden dabei auch die Menschen hinter den Projekten und ihr täglicher Kampf um die Verwirklichung ihrer Visionen. Im Zentrum dieser Folge steht das ausgeklügelte Hochwasserschutzsystem in der malaysischen Hauptstadt Kuala Lumpur.  
Moderne Wunder: Malaysia - Dokumentation, USA 2008  Mittwoch, 14.11.2012 

Beginn: 01:20 Uhr Ende: 02:05 Uhr Länge: 45 min. 

Kategorie: Themen-Wissenschaft, Nachrichten/Info-Magazin  
Land: USA

----------

